# RC Tarantulas



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Can't believe I scored 2 remote controlled tarantulas! Of all places, I found them in the toy section of Target. Pretty realistic movement to them which is a bonus. My oldest son was looking at some MegaBlocks Halo sets and I just happened to look next to one of the boxes and there they were! Hadn't had much luck finding anything new until now. A few people looked at us like we were crazy doing the happy dance over RC tarantulas but who cares!?!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

SoooooooooOOOOOO....where are the pictures? Gotta have pics or it never really happened.  BTW....Sweeeet score!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OOoooooo..sweet!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That is so cool. I'm off to Target to see if they have any.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

How 'bout a video of them in action?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have one of these too.
This is not my video but it should give you an idea on the movement.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, that would make me jump if I weren't expecting it!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I bet that would "encourage" my kids to get up and get ready for school if it just happened to be walking towards them on the end of their beds ha, ha. Of course there is always the risk of it becoming a flying projectile...


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! This is very realistic movement! I wonder if they have these at our Target...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your local Toys 'R' Us may have it as well, according to a Google search I just ran.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks, Roxy!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wondering how many of us just took $50 from the EMERGENCY FUND and went off to Target today....(raising hand).


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How much were they?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I think I paid something like $20 for it 2 years ago?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow those are cool!!!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I got them for $16.99 each. I guess that is why I am so stoked about getting them.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

here's another thing.. target had these HUGE flexible magnifying plastic sheets on clearnace. I regret not buying them. They were about 9 inches wide and ober 18 inches long. Flexible plastic. When you looked at something it became HUGE, but even more interesting, when you held it up to your head, your head looked ENOURMOUS. If you could make a hat/helmet and suspend this plastic infront, it would look like:little body, HUGE HEAD> . It has ribbing in it , so isn't perfectly see-thru- it was a bit distorted, but woudl have LOTS of H'Ween uses, since its an unbreakable lens.


----------

